# low score with 3dmark 2006



## sinister_steve (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi guys I got a low mark on 3dmark and am trying to fihure out what the problem is with my system and perhaps fix the problem...here are my specs

GPU 8800GT 512
PSU ANTEC 6500
MOBO M3A32-MVP DELUX
SYSTEM RAM 4GIG DDR3
CPU AMD ATHLON 64X2 DUAL 6000+

My score was under 98000 with 3dmark..
Thanks much.......Steve


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

you mean 9800... its not a low score for your system, 06 is a very cpu bottlenecked benchmark, and your 6000+ is holding you back from reaching the scores that people with faster cpus have.


----------



## sinister_steve (Mar 23, 2008)

What do you think I should get for cpu to get the full potential of gaming with my 8800gt?


----------



## sinister_steve (Mar 23, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> What do you think I should get for cpu to get the full potential of gaming with my 8800gt?


and so what cpu would let my 8800gt 512 use its full capabilities ?


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

your cpu is fine as it is, you just won't bench as high. turn up the resolution (unless you game at 1280*1024), and increase filtering options and your cpu will become a non-factor. ideally though, a good match for your cpu would be a intel e8xxx series cpu, probably an e8200 or e8400.


----------



## sinister_steve (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok thanks man...I have my setting pretty high on the games already..and im getting a bit of lag..I have got two 8800gt,s so I could sli but I cant with this mobo m3a32-mvp delux so I guess I will have to get 2 3870 or one 3870x2 or get a 9800GX2...But I will have to sell or trade my 2 8800gt,s for something like the obove perhaps...Steve


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Ignore 3DMark, it shows nothing useful but is overrrated since overclockers compete in it.

Play the game you need and then go from there. 
What games are they an what FPS do you get at which settings?


----------



## sinister_steve (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi I play quake wars and want to play crysis but I want to have it at good settings and with quake wars I already get lag on..aND AS TO FRAMES PER SEC i DONT KNOW FOR i DONT KNOW HOW TO CHECK?..OK THANKS..sTEVE


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what power supply do you have?


----------



## sinister_steve (Mar 23, 2008)

my psu is antec650


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh ok thats fine then did you try new drivers that made a big difference for me


----------



## sinister_steve (Mar 23, 2008)

which drivers are you reffering to?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey sinister,
I'd suggest the 174.74 WHQL drivers also, you can down load Fraps for free from 
http://majorgeeks.com/
Also the drivers from
http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21
Sorry bout the link guys just trying to help him, if un cool then remove them.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I use the Omega drivers 169.21 for my 8800GT and get 10500 on 3dmark06.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

dude i envy that so much i get like 3293 or something on...
intel core 2 quad q6600 stock clocking
nvidia 7600 gs oc'ed fro m: core clock 400mhz to 501 mhz, memory clock from 333mhz to 403 mhz, 1gb 533 ddr2 ram asus p5vdc-mx r2.0 and some ide hard drives.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

groudon185p said:


> dude i envy that so much i get like 3293 or something on...
> intel core 2 quad q6600 stock clocking
> nvidia 7600 gs oc'ed fro m: core clock 400mhz to 501 mhz, memory clock from 333mhz to 403 mhz, 1gb 533 ddr2 ram asus p5vdc-mx r2.0 and some ide hard drives.


heres the sad part your quad is over half your score


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

well its really my video card and ram.


----------

